# The new kid...



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of the new boy. He's kind of needy and kneady.He's kneading the air here. He's a bit of a 'cling on' but I can't help but like him.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Scarlett516 (Jun 12, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's a lovely cat, congrats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What's the Klingon's name?  He's so handsome! :luv


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks all! His previous people called him Koko but I think he'll get a new name here. Not sure yet but it'll come to us.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

mousehunter said:


> Thanks all! His previous people called him Koko but I think he'll get a new name here. Not sure yet but it'll come to us.


Koko is the Siamese cat from the Cat Who books :wink: .


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

> Koko is the Siamese cat from the Cat Who books .


Cat Who?....who?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

mousehunter said:


> > Koko is the Siamese cat from the Cat Who books .
> 
> 
> Cat Who?....who?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_Who_Book


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

And I thought it was because his face was a Cocoa colour. Suddenly I feel sooooooo stupid. :?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Don't worry about it, some people probably never heard of them.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey, the Koko in the books is a pretty amazing cat. Being named after him wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I would have thought it was Cocoa too! He's really beautiful!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a pretty kitty, let us know if you need help with names. I like helping


----------



## Strypz (May 17, 2007)

I can tell you now I have never heard of the cat who books. Would love to read them though.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

He's so cute, air-kneading like that


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks again all. Yeah, I think he's a good looking boy.I like the name Koko but I want him to have our name. Junior's breaking him in really well. Jiggy stays away from him though. I'm partial to 'southern' type names.It's gotta work with Junior.Like Bubba or something like that. I usually give it time and a name comes up and you know it's the right name for that particular one. Junior didn't have a name for over 2 weeks. :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

He's beautiful. Where did you get him? 
The air kneading is super cute!


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a slow typer so it's easier for me to do this: :wink: 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42267


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

He's stunning!! :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What did you end up naming him?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

yes do tell us what the beautiful kittys name is


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Well? What did you name that gorgeous boy?


----------

